# Need help finding lock for a two door gun cabinet



## jabo8120 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey all I'm finishing up my gun cabinet and am having a hard time finding a lock for it. I have been to all the big stores and have spent hours online looking with no success so decided the next step would be to ask in a forum.


















I need a lock for the two large doors on top which both open. The frames of the the doors are 3" wide by 1" thick. The handles and knobs that I bought have an antiqued bronze finish to go with the darker stain and smoked/etched glass that it will be getting so if the lock were in that finish that would be ideal but a black finish would be ok too.

Right now I am having a hard time finding any lock that would work so I will take any and all help or advice to get me going in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

This page brings up many sources.

http://www.google.com/search?client...enUS321US321&hl=en&q=double+door+cabinet+lock

Good luck!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Rockler has a variety of locks*

Check out gang locks for tall doors:

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?srch=usr&filter=cabinet+locks&submit.x=0&submit.y=0









Double Door Lock 









Disc Tumbler Lock 
$4.29 








Gang Locks 
$19.89

ALSO: http://www.thehardwarehut.com/cabinet_locks.php


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Just bolt one door top and bottom, and cam lock the other to the locked door.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Double doors presents the problem of allowing some movement with just a single lock in the middle. Without having a center mullion, one door (usually the left) gets locked to the cabinet by either slide bolts on the rear of the door, or bolts that are lever actuated that mount on the edge of the door (top and bottom), like these, that would fit the thickness of those doors.

Then, a cam type lever lock with the finish desired can be used on the other door to the fixed door. Or, a full mortise lock like this might be preferred.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The ones Rockler sells are made by Timberline. http://compx.com/timberline.html

The Furniture co. I use to work for used them exclusively.


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

One word. "Internet."

Bob D


----------

